# Uruguay (by EMArg)



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*URUGUAY*​ 



Welcome to the new thread of *Uruguay*, a new part of the collection of threads of the countries and cities of the world:



 Argentina (Country)
Argentina: Buenos Aires
Brazil
Chile
Colombia
Italy
Uruguay
USA: Boston
USA: California
USA: New York
 
And this is the list of all the stuff shown in the thread, that I'll be also updating periodically, and it's sorted by *Department/City* and the *Page Number*, so that way you may find what you're looking for:



*COLONIA*

-*Colonia del Sacramento*: City Overview _(Page 1)_


*MALDONADO*

-*Punta del Este*: City Overview _(Page 1)_


*MONTEVIDEO*

-*Montevideo*: Antel Tower _(Page 2)_
-*Montevideo*: City Overview _(Page 2)_
-*Montevideo*: El Prado Neighborhood & Botanical Garden _(Page 3)_
-*Montevideo*: Libertador Avenue _(Página 3)_
-*Montevideo*: Mercado Agrícola _(Page 2)_
-*Montevideo*: Museum of Decorative Arts _(Page 3)_
-*Montevideo*: Pocitos & Punta Carretas _(Page 2)_
-*Montevideo*: Salvo Palace _(Page 2)_
-*Montevideo*: World Trade Center Montevideo _(Page 3)_


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Colonia del Sacramento: City Overview*



















*Department (Province): Colonia
City: Colonia del Sacramento
Place: City Overview*






Since the portuguese and the spanish arrived to the New World, the Río de la Plata was one of the most strategic places of the Americas because of the commercial routes who started at the inland towns and the transportation of resources, from food and spices to gold and other metals. On the period when the portuguese and the spanish divided the land onto two parts, the area between what today is Uruguay and South Brazil was actually the changing limits of both empires. The portuguese expansion went to the doors of what today is Argentina and founded Nova Colônia do Santíssimo Sacramento. From that period still remain the ruins of the Convento San Francisco Javier and some parts of the walls and the old canons. On the 18th Century, after several battles between both empires, the Spanish Crown took the town and kept it till the english landed at the beginning of the 19th Century. A few years later, Colonia del Sacramento would become the oldest town of the new Republic of Uruguay. This city looks nowadays like the old medieval and renaissance areas of the western european cities. From the urban point of view, it’s quite weird for an argentine citizen to see the layout of the streets, clearly not following the spanish grid system, and with the big amount of passageways. Its biggest attraction today is the Lighthouse and most of the tourists come from Argentina, since the town itself is just one hour away from Buenos Aires on ferry.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

EMArg said:


> *URUGUAY*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know the two countries share a lot of the same qualities but...


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

midrise said:


> I know the two countries share a lot of the same qualities but...



Oops! I just changed that :tongue3:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos around Uruguay


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Coo thread. Colonia looks amazing and really well preserved; even the cobblestones are authentic! More!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

lovely shots and nice colonial towns.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks. More cool stuff coming these weeks.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Punta del Este: City Overview*



















*Department: Maldonado
City: Punta del Este
Place: City Overview*






Placed at the eastearn area of Uruguay, Punta del Este is the last big city of South America prior to the paradisiacal beaches of Brazil. Just like the cities of the Atlantic Coast of Argentina, Punta del Este has a very small population who barely exceeds 10.000 people, but it quickly turns into a big city on the summer, from december to february, with hundreds of thousands of high-class tourists from Argentina, Uruguay and Brazil. However, the modern architecture is noticeably better, having in mind that is one of the most exclusive cities of Latin America. Its most famous beaches are the Mansa and Brava (that could be translated as the “Calm” and the “Brave”), named due to the intensity of the winds they receive. You may also realize that Punta del Este clearly is placed between Argentina and Brazil because of the landscapes: beaches of cold water and brown sand, but surrounded by green hills (just like the brazilian beaches). The attractions of the city, except for the gorgeous Casapueblo, are all placed at the peninsula: the Lighthouse and the Candelaria Church, the Fingers of Punta del Este, and the futuristic Conrad Hotel. It also has a Trump Tower currently on construction.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Really beautiful pictures on this thread!


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

:hmm:..You did not say or mention about the Hollywood stars who go to Punta. And the rich and famous Europeans also, both too escape the Northern Hemisphere winter. Because of the reverse seasons it is summer there. Also any one else with money too play/be with the rich and famous....In areas outside of the city, or built up area, it looks similar to Long Island, the Hampton's, in New York. With homes equally as nice and pricey..:uh:...:dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice and it would be lovely to leisurely walk along the cobblestoned streets of Colonia 
with all those vintage cars around.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

Indeed :colgate:




midrise said:


> :hmm:..You did not say or mention about the Hollywood stars who go to Punta. And the rich and famous Europeans also, both too escape the Northern Hemisphere winter. Because of the reverse seasons it is summer there. Also any one else with money too play/be with the rich and famous....In areas outside of the city, or built up area, it looks similar to Long Island, the Hampton's, in New York. With homes equally as nice and pricey.



That's pretty interesting! Didn't know that european stars came to the city aswell.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Quick City Overview: Montevideo*



















*Department: Montevideo
City: Montevideo
Place: City Overview*






The city of Montevideo is placed at the midpoint of the most relevant commercial region of Latin America, comprehended between the capitals Santiago de Chile, the Buenos Aires-Montevideo axis, and the Sao Paulo-Río de Janeiro in Brazil. Unlike Buenos Aires, who’s actually in front of it on the other side of the Río de la Plata, its roots come from the Portuguese Empire, though it was conquered later by the Spanish Crown. Montevideo was always a direct competitor of Buenos Aires. Both ports were at a very strategic area of the commerce of those times, from the 18th Century to even today. The comparison between both cities can go on for a lot of stuff: they both shares diagonal avenues who break the grid layout of streets, they have an imposing avenue who finishes at the Congress (in the case of Montevideo, the Libertador Avenue finishing at the Legislative Palace) and even two gorgeous palaces who serve as brothers and as doors to those who enter to the region, both designed by the favourite architect of Benito Mussolini called Mario Palanti. These palaces, the Salvo of Montevideo and the Barolo of Buenos Aires, are also the starting points of the History of the Skyscrapers in both cities.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Montevideo: Salvo Palace*



















*Departament: Montevideo
City: Montevideo
Place: Salvo Palace*







The Salvo Palace is the twin building of the architect Mario Palanti in Uruguay, who designed two big entrances to the Río de la Plata through this building and the Barolo Palace in Buenos Aires. Both are the direct demonstration of the ambitious culture and progress of the nations at this part of the world. At the same time, the comparison between these two shows us, as a result, how they complement themselves: while the Barolo Palace has a wider range of details on its facades and interiors (surely because of the opulence of the Buenos Aires of that era), the Barolo Palace is more imposing due to its size and its location on a corner, just in front of the most relevant square of Uruguay. The legend says that two lighthouses were originally planned on the top of both buildings to connect each other through light upon the river. However, this romantic legend falls apart when you take a look at the 300 km. who separate Buenos Aires and Montevideo.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very interesting pictures. Thank you!


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

BA's little brother/sister with a beach.....lovely indeed..kay:kay::uh:kay:kay:kay:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Montevideo: Antel Tower*



















*Departament: Montevideo
City: Montevideo
Place: Antel Tower*







The city of Montevideo has what it probably is the most beatiful tower of Latin America: the Antel Tower (or “Torre de Telecomunicaciones”), designed by the famous architect Carlos Ott. It’s part of a masterplan that was never finished. Still, the complex has the main tower of 35 floors (more than 150 meters-high), a park and 3 lowrises who have the same futurist style (often used on the other work of Carlos Ott) of the main tower.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Montevideo: Mercado Agrícola*



















*Departament: Montevideo
City: Montevideo
Place: Mercado Agrícola *







Built at the beginning of the 20th Century, the Mercado Agrícola (that could be translated as the “Agricultural Market”) is one of the main esential points of the tourist map of Montevideo. The zone where it’s placed was once a neighborhood of industries and factories, most of them reconverted nowadays into residences or office buildings. The Mercado Agrícola stands for its rich details on its facade but, also, for the utilization of the iron, for both the structure and several sectors of the building, a material that it usually wasn’t used at this part of the planet.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Montevideo: Pocitos & Punta Carretas*



















*Departament: Montevideo
City: Montevideo
Place: Pocitos & Punta Carretas *







It’s interesting to take a look at Montevideo from its variety of sceneries. The contrast between the grey old buildings of the Ciudad Vieja and the colours, the palm trees and the beaches of the neighborhoods of Pocitos, Punta Carretas and Buceo is delicious. From this point of view, Montevideo was quite inteligent on how it was connected to the coast. On an attractive mix between the cities of Brazil and the cities of the very-south of South America (specially Buenos Aires), these 3 neighborhoods also have the most exclusive residences of the cities outside the Prado neighborhood. And in Buceo also lies the World Trade Center Montevideo, a huge development of modern towers and hotels who serve as the main corporate connection to the whole world.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

REALLY BEAUTIFUL CITY!!!


Uruguay is one of my favorite countries in the world... Espero algún día visites México

Slds!!!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Salazar Rick said:


> REALLY BEAUTIFUL CITY!!!
> 
> 
> Uruguay is one of my favorite countries in the world... Espero algún día visites México
> ...



I will in 2018 :colgate:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Montevideo: Libertador Avenue*



















*Departament: Montevideo
City: Montevideo
Place: Libertador Avenue*







Similar to the case of Buenos Aires, Montevideo also opened a new huge avenue to connect strategic points of the city. The Libertador Avenue was then built as the monumental axis, connecting the Entrevero Square to the amazing Legislative Palace. Appart from cutting the grid layout of streets and having an aesthetic purpose, it’s also an important piece of the culture of the country, being the main place for the parade everytime a new president of Uruguay is elected.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Montevideo: Museum of Decorative Arts*



















*Departament: Montevideo
City: Montevideo
Place: Museum of Decorative Arts*








The Taranco Palace, nowadays the Museum of Decorative Arts, is placed in one of the many parisian-looking-like sectors of Montevideo, in front of the Zabala Square. It has a smaller scale when compared to the same museum of Buenos Aires, but its beauty and details are also very rich. The MAD of Montevideo shows the opulence of the high class of that era in a region of South America who was higly influenced by the french culture and architecture.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Montevideo: El Prado Neighborhood & Botanical Garden*



















*Departament: Montevideo
City: Montevideo
Place: El Prado Neighborhood & Botanical Garden of Montevideo *








The Prado neighborhood traditionally was the place of the biggest mansions of Montevideo. Nowadays, these huge residences coexist with the Botanical Garden, the Rosedal, the Hotel del Prado and other educational institutions such as the Liceo Militar (Military School). On this area also lies the Presidential Palace and the gorgeous Soneira Castle. Similar to the Bosques de Palermo in Buenos Aires, the Prado neighborhood also includes a “Rural” complex.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful shots. Love those old villas.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*World Trade Center Montevideo*



















*Departament: Montevideo
City: Montevideo
Place: World Trade Center Montevideo *








Placed in the neighborhood of Buceo, a bit far from the Downtown, the World Trade Center Montevideo and the corporate area who surrounds it are the most modern sector of the city. The total complex started its construction at the end of the 1990s and it concentrates nowadays the tallest towers of Uruguay after the Antel Tower. This huge complex was chosen for the headquarters of several international companies, as well as many banks and embassies.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome, very nice pictures! :cheers:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Interbalnearia Route (IB)*



















*Cities: Montevideo - Punta del Este - Resort Towns
Place: Interbalnearia Route IB *








On the same logic of most of the latin american countries, Uruguay concentrates most of its population and commercial activity on a well-defined circuit of cities who only reach a small amount of land within the whole country. In this particular case, those cities are Montevideo, the capital city, and Punta del Este, the most exclusive city in South America. The Ruta Interbalnearia (translated as “Inter-resort Route”) connects this two urban centers. The current highway uses, in some areas, the layout of older routes. Most of the route was built between the middle of the 1990s and the late 2000s.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful and thanks for sharing, please keep them coming.


----------

